# CGT relief  for anyone who owns 5%



## Brendan Burgess (13 Oct 2020)

at any time over the previous three years.


----------



## Manuel (13 Oct 2020)

What does it mean? [Edit: business-related, ok, never mind ...]

No change to CGT rate then?


----------

